# Who's is bigger ?



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Lets see the Biggest Piranha/Per species on this sight must have pic we all want to see that big Piranha rite ?

WHO HAS THE BIGGEST ? Lets see it . This thread is good for every Piranha species so who has the biggest of what Shall we play ? When this thread exhausts its self then we can post the biggest 
of all tank raised species on a sticky somewhere with the user and his/her Biggest on the sight Piranha for every species.

I have a 10 inch tern who has one bigger ?


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

bernokarl said:


> Lets see the Biggest Piranha/Per species on this sight must have pic we all want to see that big Piranha rite ?
> 
> WHO HAS THE BIGGEST ? Lets see it . This thread is good for every Piranha species so who has the biggest of what Shall we play ? When this thread exhausts its self then we can post the biggest
> of all tank raised species on a sticky somewhere with the user and his/her Biggest on the sight Piranha for every species.
> ...


show your monsters , jesus i adore these photos everyone shows great


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

You should have posted this thread on the Picture and video forum. Maybe you can ask one of the moderators to move it there.

Hater


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

moderators move it there Please . Thx hater I knew I can count on you


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

one is 13" and one is 14" 
View attachment 160448


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

14 inch Caribe proly going to be the biggest on this sight . 
where is all the serra people at with rohms and mannys ,mac's exc........
sorry my caribe are much darker and I did not notes the red fins at first .


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what tern thoes are caribes if your referring to my pics i also have a 13-14" diamond witch is one of the biggest "diamond rhoms" and i think the largest in Canada


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice fish guys


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

i love giant piranhas


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

they get old after a while they eat alot and you cant watch them grow







little pygos are the best in my opinion i just never seem to have any luck with them what so ever, well heres my rhom that i was talking about scared up a bit but its all healed pic from months ago








View attachment 160462


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

So far a 10 inch Tern come on guys , 14 inch Caribe , 14" diamond , can ya beet um sign up clam the bragging rights to say 
I HAVE THE BIGGEST ? We all want to see it







...................


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

9" maculatus
View attachment 160490


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

9" maculatusThe Biggest I have ever seen anyone think they can beet him , 10 inch Tern , 14 inch Caribe , 14" diamond Some monsters coming out I like the 9" maculatus


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like I will need to dig up some pictures.

I have a brandti that is 9"...measured. Outie is the only person I know with another 9" brandti that has a measurement picture to prove it...and I sold him that fish..lol. I also have a 11"-12" maculatus.....I know nubsmoke has one around that size...not sure which is larger though.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

"I have a brandti that is 9"...measured". sweet can we get a pic . eaven without a pic we should pop 
it up in the running 9"brandti and 11"-12" maculatus Darn i want to see . If two people 
have the same size fish as the largest we can name them both "Winner"lol in a different thread of the biggest with a pic of fish and the user , I want to try to get a couple of all species then we can submit the final , will be subject to change if someone grows one bigger ,


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only problem is that some people tend to exaggerate the size of their fish....I dont know how many times I have purchased fish and they turn out to be...on average...2" smaller then advertised. A good example is the 11" brandti I purchased.......it is the same one that measured out to be 9"...and that is 4 years after I purchased him. So without some way to verify the size of the fish.....it could get ugly...lol.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

This is very true I hope their is enough of us to be honest . I don't want this to get ugly and who cares if YOURS OR MY FISH is the biggest . This is all about lets see the biggest .


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hear ya....just pointing out what has happened in the past


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

those are some monsters wow keep um comming


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

im not going to lie im not not pulling these fish out to measure but the rhom was measured by cichlid city and other members can vouch for his size and the caribes were measured at these sises about a year ago when i bought them by the perevious member, but its about quality of the fish really if you have a big ugly fish or a beautiful small one witch on do you pick







although mine are big and beautiful they are the exception


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

15 inch brazil rhom

actually 14.75 exact,rounded up in sig to 15.

gasman


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

^^^^thats a big boooy...........


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

some nice large fish thats what we like to see


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

.
14.75 exact,rounded up in sig to 15brazil rhom.Holy crap thats big!
9" maculatus,10 inch Tern,14 inch Caribe,14" diamond


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks like I will need to dig up some pictures.
> 
> I have a brandti that is 9"...measured. Outie is the only person I know with another 9" brandti that has a measurement picture to prove it...and I sold him that fish..lol. I also have a 11"-12" maculatus.....I know nubsmoke has one around that size...not sure which is larger though.


we want proves Sir  prove...

only pictures can talk on this thread  

cmon, throw some pics in the big box!!








Tommy

PS mine are not big... just a 7.5" elongatus... pygos around 9.5, nothing special...

View attachment 160549


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

dzang!!!!


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

15brazil rhom.Holy crap thats big!
9" maculatus,10 inch Tern,14 inch Caribe,14" diamond Ring the bell the biggest elong yet on this 
thread 7.5" elongatusany body got one bigger with a pic . 
Grosse Gurke hook us up with that pic of the 11"-12" maculatus


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

i have a 9.5 inch elongatus!!!

gasman


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

gasman has the biggest elong now 9.5 inch elongatusVery nice pic nice looking fish O my god that bottom Jaw is thick .

15brazil rhom.Holy crap thats big!
9" maculatus , 10 inch Tern , 14 inch Caribe , 14" diamond rhom


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's a tern I lost a couple of years ago. You can check my sig to see what I have left. I'll try to get some new pics up soon.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/uploads/..._107_159378.jpg

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...si&img=2295


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

14.5" tern ftw, what a shame its dead


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

15" rhom from iquitos peru


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Great pics and some MONSTERS Coming Out .

Stick with a whooping 14.5" tern with pic 
bob351 with two spots 14inch caribe and a bob351 With pic's 
curly with a 9" maculatus with pic 
gasman with a 15 inch brazil rhom and a 9.5 inch elongatuswith pic's 
weerhom with a 15" rhom from iquitos peru with pic

Congrats to this fish thus far !


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

i have pics of my old 10 inch brandti that ive sold to a freind so il ask him to post here.

gasman


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

weerhom said:


> 15" rhom from iquitos peru


damn!!! that's big!!


----------



## austinlee (Jun 17, 2007)

Not my fish but i found these pics while searching,

14"-15" manuelli and 20"+ piraya. manuelli is owned by nubsmoke and piraya is owned by als.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

are we sure that's a manny?? :O
Tommy


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

looks like a monster manny to me probley why the fish is sos dark and that other pic is frankstein i think somebody on here owns that manster piraya

theirs a video on utube showing him eat hesa like a dog he come to the top and waits for his owner to put the food in his mouth its freaking awesome


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

That piraya is the world famous "FRANKENSTIEN", there's a really good vid of him on youtube.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

weerhom said:


> 15" rhom from iquitos peru


that is a perfect specimen


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

If thats a manny its really skinny ,

Stick with a whooping 14.5" tern with pic
bob351 with two spots 14inch caribe and a bob351 With pic's
curly with a 9" maculatus with pic
gasman with a 15 inch brazil rhom and a 9.5 inch elongatuswith pic's
weerhom with a 15" rhom from iquitos peru with pic


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

my elong is aroud 21-23cm. so regret that it is not the biggest.
there is also a link of its video.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow, nice fish everyone
notice no pygos entered yet.
my biggest is 7" but im not going to bother uploading, cus i know it will be bested.








love it


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Nick g said:


> wow, nice fish everyone
> notice no pygos entered yet.
> my biggest is 7" but im not going to bother uploading, cus i know it will be bested.
> 
> ...


ya there has a 14.5 tern and a 14 inch cariba


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry, i meant reds, not pygos (was a tad drunk last night)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i wuld say rb 32 has the biggest reds and he has pics and measurements i think 13"


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont have any new pictures of my maculatus...but here are some old ones.

I think he is 11" or so...
View attachment 161080

Here he is next to a measured 9" brandti. Not the best angle but you can get the idea.
View attachment 161081


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

GG share pics of your rhomb plz







awsome mac


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks...I will get some new pics soon...I need to get some pictures of all my fish.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Grosse Gurke with a 11inch maculatus with pic 
Stick with a whooping 14.5" tern with pic
bob351 with 14inch caribe And 13-14" diamond With pic's
gasman with a 15 inch brazil rhom And a 9.5 inch elongatuswith pic's
weerhom with a 15" rhom from iquitos peru with pic
SOME REAL MONSTERS !


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Real nice fish everyone. AL's pygo is one of kind.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

I was holding this guy out because I know he's not the biggest piraya on the board, but seeing no one had any other pics of pirayas, I thought I'd throw this guy in here. Some day he'll be one of the biggest, if he lives that long. He's got great genes. I got this fish almost 5 yrs ago. When I got him he was about the size of a quarter. The thing with pirayas that I've noticed is that they grow slow but steady. Where the cariba's, terns, and reds, seemed to grow fast at first, the pirayas took there time, but now seem to be growing at a more consistant rate than the other pygo's. I don't know exactly how long he is right now but I'm pretty sure he's over 14". I call him "Willy" because of the permenent damage to his dorsal fin


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^Thats a nice lookin fish... if it were me id give him a tank to himself---


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Stick said:


> I was holding this guy out because I know he's not the biggest piraya on the board, but seeing no one had any other pics of pirayas, I thought I'd throw this guy in here. Some day he'll be one of the biggest, if he lives that long. He's got great genes. I got this fish almost 5 yrs ago. When I got him he was about the size of a quarter. The thing with pirayas that I've noticed is that they grow slow but steady. Where the cariba's, terns, and reds, seemed to grow fast at first, the pirayas took there time, but now seem to be growing at a more consistant rate than the other pygo's. I don't know exactly how long he is right now but I'm pretty sure he's over 14". I call him "Willy" because of the permenent damage to his dorsal fin


was he smaller then other pygos in the tank when u added him? i've noticed, in my tank, that pirayas used to eat more then other pygos, but if u have caribe they are more voracious and use to eat before then other pygos. i must pay attenction if pirayas eat otherweise caribe eat everything....probably that's why they grow slowlyer in your tank (u got a monster tank with many pygos and caribe and it's hard to see if everyone eats).... in my thank piraya was bigger then caribe, and he's still bigger. other two are small, 6" but they're growing really fast. they took 1" in 1 month. anyway you're right saying pirayas keep growing faster then other pygos...








Tommy


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Grosse Gurke with a 11inch maculatus with pic
Stick with a whooping 14.5" tern and a 14"+ Piraya and posts in piranha furry with pic
bob351 with 14inch caribe And 13-14" diamond With pic's
gasman with a 15 inch brazil rhom And a 9.5 inch elongatuswith pic's
weerhom with a 15" rhom from iquitos peru with pic
ALS 20" Piraya with pic .

? Dose ALS 20 " Piraya ever post here on P-Furry ? Anyone know ? I am just curious because I think its only right that only members get to clam the biggest....Evan know frankinstine is world known .


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

He posts here occasionally. Unfortunately every time he does some kid will jump in and tell him how to take care of his fish. Even though he has provided a 400 gallon tank for one fish....kids with their 10 gallon guppy tank feel the need to educate him.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Copy that ....


----------

